# for the final lot, the pythons



## NBLADE (Sep 4, 2010)

cinnamon royal python 







spotnose royal 







fire royal 







bredl 







albino royal 







mojave royal 







spider royal 







macklots python 






normal burm 







nice dinker royal


----------



## NBLADE (Sep 4, 2010)

albino burm male 







female 







baby ringed / bismark python 






jungle jag sibling carpet python 







pastel royal 












baby spider royals 







baby woma 






jayapura green tree python


----------



## NBLADE (Sep 4, 2010)

aru island gtp 







borneo blood python 







sumatran red blood python 







malaysian red blood 






green burm







macklotts 







normal burm 







jungle jag sibling carpet 






jungle carpet


----------



## NBLADE (Sep 4, 2010)

jungle carpet 







irian jaya carpet 













lesser royal python 






pinstripe royal 







adult woma pair 







spider, caramel albino and pastel royals 






pastel, spider mojave 





spider mojave 






spider and albino


----------



## NBLADE (Sep 4, 2010)

jungle jag sib carpet 











spider 






normal burm 







normal royal 







irian jaya carpet baby 






jungle male 

and he was a big male, 8ft and 5kg,


----------



## byron_moses (Sep 4, 2010)

wow mate great collection u have


----------



## Jay84 (Sep 4, 2010)

Amazing collection! I love the lesser, spider and albino Royal Pythons!!!!!



JEALOUS JEALOUS JEALOUS! Makes me wanna move back tot he UK lol


----------



## NBLADE (Sep 4, 2010)

byron_moses said:


> wow mate great collection u have


 
cheers mate




Jay84 said:


> Amazing collection! I love the lesser, spider and albino Royal Pythons!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> JEALOUS JEALOUS JEALOUS! Makes me wanna move back tot he UK lol





thanks  but why would you want to move back here :O lol


----------



## Kurto (Sep 4, 2010)

Man I want some ball pythons!!!! It's just not fair damn it!

Nice bloods! How heavy do they get?


----------



## reptilian1924 (Sep 4, 2010)

Awesome Photos you sure do have a very interesting collection of Reptiles & lnverts thanks for sharing all your photos of your collection.
l myself love the Olives - Womas - Diamonds - Black-Headed Pythons, they are all different and have their own personality and character.
lf l could keep exotics l sure would have a collection of Red-Tailed Boa Contrictors and Burmesse Pythons and Ball Pythons.


----------



## NBLADE (Sep 4, 2010)

Kurto said:


> Man I want some ball pythons!!!! It's just not fair damn it!
> 
> Nice bloods! How heavy do they get?





can get some real nice chunk on them, short and fat, my friend has an adult female around 2 stone or so, they do pack a good wallap aswell lol, throw their whole bodies at you when they mean it, but such a stunning species.


----------



## NBLADE (Sep 4, 2010)

olives, womas and black heads are definately up there as brilliant species, i used to have a pair of black heads, still have the womas though, my friend has some great olives and scrubs,


----------



## pythrulz (Sep 4, 2010)

love the eye markings on the tree python awesome collection and photography


----------



## reptilian1924 (Sep 4, 2010)

NBLADE, You seem to have everything you want to keep in your collection, you must be so lucky to even have Australian Pythons, where here in Australia l and thousands of other Reptile keepers can only dream of ever keeping exotic Reptiles, cause we can only keep Australian Reptiles that are native to Australian, and we are also limited to what we can keep here for when it comes to keeping Australian reptiles depending on what state we live in.


----------



## NBLADE (Sep 4, 2010)

pythrulz said:


> love the eye markings on the tree python awesome collection and photography


 
cheers mate, is a little poser that one, can never resist a few macro shots lol 




reptilian1933 said:


> NBLADE, You seem to have everything you want to keep in your collection, you must be so lucky to even have Australian Pythons, where here in Australia l and thousands of other Reptile keepers can only dream of ever keeping exotic Reptiles, cause we can only keep Australian Reptiles that are native to Australian, and we are also limited to what we can keep here for when it comes to keeping Australian reptiles depending on what state we live in.




nah still have quite a few species that i haven't got yet, mainly some of the oz monitors, and skinks, would be nice for more australian frilleds aswell, just get the indos over here really, did have a pair of true ozzys, but they were very old, and now they are extremely hard to find, very few breeders. The good thing is though, you can go out and find the wild stuff on a daily basis, all we have here native is very limited and the only two snake species you find are adders and grass snakes, and can go days without seeing anything, i'd rather be able to go out in the wild then keep i think, but i suppose thats because i have kept most of the species i wanted to at some point lol


----------



## Jarrod_H (Sep 4, 2010)

Lucky! UK hare I come.


----------



## NBLADE (Sep 4, 2010)

Jarrod_H said:


> Lucky! UK hare I come.



ah it definately wouldn't be worth the move lol


----------



## Sock Puppet (Sep 4, 2010)

Very nice collection. Was hoping to see some bloods. Do you, or have you, kept Boelen's or white lipped pythons?


----------



## Jimbobulan (Sep 4, 2010)

You must have the warmest house in england? lol


----------



## Snakewoman (Sep 4, 2010)

WOW! I love those snakes


----------



## NBLADE (Sep 5, 2010)

Sock Puppet said:


> Very nice collection. Was hoping to see some bloods. Do you, or have you, kept Boelen's or white lipped pythons?


 
have had quite a few bloods in the past, great snakes, as for boelens, had them in once, but was ordered in for a customer, and my friend keeps white lippeds, not a species i have got round to owning myself yet.




Jimbobulan said:


> You must have the warmest house in england? lol




i keep thinking the police are gunna knock down the door to the rep rooms thinking i'm growing stuff lol




Tahlia said:


> WOW! I love those snakes




cheers


----------



## JasonL (Sep 5, 2010)

Yeah, I like the Bloods too, after recently finding one in Borneo I have a new respect for their strength....


----------



## NBLADE (Sep 6, 2010)

JasonL said:


> Yeah, I like the Bloods too, after recently finding one in Borneo I have a new respect for their strength....




they are surprisingly strong and can be such big lumps aswell, but i still say pound for pound boas are the strongest snakes, the 2 i picked up yesterday even holding on to my arm will turn my hands blue lol, the strength of snakes is really surprising sometimes


----------



## NBLADE (Sep 9, 2010)

grabbed some pics of a purple albino reticulated python today, 









you can see the gators viv behind them












and can see the 21ft reticulated in the background of this one


----------



## captive_fairy (Sep 9, 2010)

Wow...Stunning collection...Awesome animals...Thanks for sharing!


----------



## NBLADE (Sep 9, 2010)

sorry people, seems i have exceeded bandwidth on my account, so i am going to need to sort out another pbucket account, and start the old one again, so will lose the links to all my pics  will try and sort it as quick as poss, but theres alot of pics to go through.


----------

